# 2 new lodgers



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

My friends going on holiday for a week so I've brought her two chinese dwarfies to mine :001_wub:

They are in a small cage though and don't have any names which simply will not do , don't know if I'll be able to get a cage in a week (have no money ) but they will definetly be getting named and handled a lot more regularly as well as a good clean out!

Try and get some pics later


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww they wont want to go home, what cage are they in?


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Awww they wont want to go home, what cage are they in?


I don't know what its called , will try find it on the web

I have decided on the names Bruno & Tyson in memory of my old hammie rambo 

(they will probably end up staying  )


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

SophieCyde said:


> I don't know what its called , will try find it on the web
> 
> I have decided on the names Bruno & Tyson in memory of my old hammie rambo
> 
> (they will probably end up staying  )


If you can describe it I can possibly tell you what it might be. Do you think they will let you keep them?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> If you can describe it I can possibly tell you what it might be. Do you think they will let you keep them?


haha i can confirm TDM is a mastermind when it comes to cages


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> haha i can confirm TDM is a mastermind when it comes to cages


I think what you mean is addict not mastermind


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> If you can describe it I can possibly tell you what it might be. Do you think they will let you keep them?


Its small  has a bit of tubing at the front , a water bottle at the side , plastic base , plastic top with wire bits either side , orangey colour 

They probably will , they have lots of pets who lets say don't get the best care ever , they would probably glad to get rid of a few


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The only one I can think of is this (but its the wrong colour)
http://www.ferplast.com/scheda_prod...rodents-combi-1/id_menu=04010106/frm_pagina=1


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> The only one I can think of is this (but its the wrong colour)
> hamster cage, Cages For hamsters Combi 1 manufacturer shop - FERPLAST


It looks like that , but it is slightly different , think its about the same size though 

What cages would you reccomend for them?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

chinese hams are tricky because they can get out of most barred cages, something like the Savic Mickey 2xl is a great cage for dwarfs or mice but you would still need to cover the shelf with lino or something similar, I also love the Hagen big1 so it would be a toss up between those two.
Savic Mickey 2 XL Mouse / Dwarf Hamster Cage
Great deals on small pet cages at zooplus: Small Pet Cage Alexander


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I think what you mean is addict not mastermind


lol you cagie!...yes i have you to thank for my ebay rat cage (i cant remember the name), i would never have know it was fit for a hammy! and what a bargain it was


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> lol you cagie!...yes i have you to thank for my ebay rat cage (i cant remember the name), i would never have know it was fit for a hammy! and what a bargain it was


Fop Cricetto Ted, Oh dear I need help dont I.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Fop Cricetto Ted, Oh dear I need help dont I.




lmfao! thats the one:lol:..


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

For a bin cage how big does the box have to be (in litres)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

SophieCyde said:


> For a bin cage how big does the box have to be (in litres)


As big as possible is the general rule for bin cages.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> As big as possible is the general rule for bin cages.


would 35l be enough , just looking at some sites now


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

SophieCyde said:


> would 35l be enough , just looking at some sites now


Im not good with litre measurements, doesnt it give the length etc? I could tell you with the length/width measurements. I will bump the thread up anyway just in case a clever person comes along who can answer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

SophieCyde said:


> would 35l be enough , just looking at some sites now


That would be roughly 55cm x 45cm hope that helps


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think that sounds a bit small then, if youre going to the trouble of making a bin cage you would soon find that you ran out of room to put toys etc in if you used that box, I would get a much bigger one tbh.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I think that sounds a bit small then, if youre going to the trouble of making a bin cage you would soon find that you ran out of room to put toys etc in if you used that box, I would get a much bigger one tbh.


you know best 

Will have a look around , thanks


----------

